#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Please clarify my doubt

## jassaj

I am a final year student.whether I have to prepare a resume or cv for job interview?





  Similar Threads: Doubt in op-amp... doubt A small doubt.!! Please Help Please clarify my doubt please clarify

----------


## jyotidas

Of course... Without a resume how can you face an interview. Also a resume is something that tells a lot of things about you. But one thing before going 4 interview, you should go through the resume properly that what you have written over there.. Bcoz the things you are replying should match with ur resume.
For preparing resume, you can search for various templates in search engines..

Thank you and all the best !!!!

----------

